# Mackay Bennett Cableships



## shiner.w (Aug 24, 2009)

Hello,
Yet another new member after info.I`m chasing down my wife`s ancestors and being ex-RN I have an especial interest in the mariners, of which there are at least three that I have found., One joined RN in 1902 as a stoker,died on the Ajax 1923,I`m waiting for his death cert to see cause of death.A second joined RN in 1806,applied to be a Greenwich Out-pensioner in1834,I`m awaiting details of that from n.archives.The third served on cable ships in the early decades of the 20th. century.This one I`ve hit a brick wall with.
His name was Alfred amor Dicks,served on the Marie Louise Mackay,and may have been on the Mackay Bennett and that`s about it except for a group photograph of the officers,no names of ship,place or men.They`re in whites so it was taken in the Med or tropics.Any snippet of information would be appreciated.This is my first real post,hope I haven`t been too longwinded.

Cheers. Shiner.


----------

